# Poor stadium views



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

LOL German Engineering at its finest.


----------



## CofRed (Apr 10, 2009)

MrYoung said:


> Heres a shocking one from Lucas Oil Field!!!


Wow a state of the art facility like that and they go and do that automatic fail.


----------



## G.C. (Apr 23, 2007)

Luke80 said:


> That is simply awful! How on earth did they get away with that?!


When you sit you can see the far net. What more is needed?


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Fenway Park, Boston

















Wrigley Field, Chicago

























Yankee Stadium, Bronx, New York


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Fenway and Wrigley have an excuse, they're Biblical in terms of age.

The Yankees have some explaining to do.


----------



## oopepeoo (Jan 14, 2009)

Is that the new yankee stadium?


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

oopepeoo said:


> Is that the new yankee stadium?


*sigh* Yes. Yes it is.



:bash:


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

Waldaustadion, Stuttgart, Germany









Bruchwegstadion, Mainz, Germany











> http://www.realclearsports.com/blog/obstructed view.jpg


this is pure art :lol:


----------



## tritown (Aug 25, 2004)

MrYoung said:


> Heres a shocking one from Lucas Oil Field!!!


That's awful! Because in American football, due to the halting nature of play, the teams could be completely obstructed from view for minutes at a time!

Anyway, according to the thread for that ground (Lucas Oil Stadium), those seats are allegedly placeholders for suites.


----------



## salaverryo (Apr 3, 2008)

The wire fences at the Waldaustadion are just horrible. It looks like a maximum security prison.


----------



## NMAISTER007 (Oct 29, 2008)

Some of these failed views are just hilarious :lol: Like this one


----------



## polski_kibol (Sep 2, 2007)

:nocrook:


----------



## NMAISTER007 (Oct 29, 2008)

^^ What the f***??!!! LOL they are trapped!!! so first of all, how did they get in? and how are they going to get out? lol


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Jail inmates? I'm not joking ಠ_ಠ


----------



## NMAISTER007 (Oct 29, 2008)

ReiAyanami said:


> Jail inmates? I'm not joking ಠ_ಠ


Haha, true, true


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

polski_kibol said:


>


Isn't that rather luxurious??? I mean... they even have a toillet in there! :lol:


----------



## aus16 (May 25, 2009)

there are some seats directly behind poles at the sydney football stadium and i would have to imagine that they would be up there


----------



## kartezjo (Jan 9, 2009)

polski_kibol said:


> :nocrook:


Polish sense of humour


----------



## aus16 (May 25, 2009)

this is a case of purposely obstructed seating, are there any others?


----------



## NMAISTER007 (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## CrayZD (Apr 9, 2009)

I think that's not what he meant. In modern stadiums, you often have tv screens at the concourses, so you don't miss anything while you're getting a beer or whatever.

In Germany, I've seen this in Gelsenkirchen, for example.


----------



## bumdingo (Jan 25, 2007)

CrayZD said:


> I think that's not what he meant. In modern stadiums, you often have tv screens at the concourses, so you don't miss anything while you're getting a beer or whatever.
> 
> In Germany, I've seen this in Gelsenkirchen, for example.


If "fans" were in their seats by kick off and remained there until the whistle the need for screens in concourses would be eradicated. We can all appreciate the need for refreshment at games but surely the match comes before a pint. If beer comes before the match watch it in a pub or at home.


----------



## CrayZD (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey, I didn't say I'd appreciate that. I just tried to point out what we are talking about.

Personally, I hate people lingering in the concourses during the match. The only excuse for that is if you need to go to the restrooms really, *really *urgently.


----------



## aus16 (May 25, 2009)

there are also usually smaller screens under the overhang on top of the first tier if part of the overhang is obstructing the videoscreen


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Too far away. 
(BTW head and bar is not a problem. This pic was taken from the wall and not from a seat)


----------



## NMAISTER007 (Oct 29, 2008)

^^ There are views that are even more farther than this.


----------



## AndreÇB (Jan 31, 2007)

*Estadio Urbano Caldeira - Brazil*

Can you see the goal???


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

White Hart Lane - Upper Park Lane:
The view is actually brilliant up there if it just weren't for that bloody fence. I'm not sure whether it was such a good idea to place a permanent segregation there. The view is pretty poor when you sit next to it.


----------



## Luke80 (Jul 1, 2009)

Irrelevant really because the away fans are situated on that side of the fence and chances are they will stand so it shouldn't be much of issue.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Luke80 said:


> Irrelevant really because the away fans are situated on that side of the fence and chances are they will stand so it shouldn't be much of issue.


No, in fact I sat in home end. There are two such fences in the Park Lane End. And no-one, not even the away support, stood throughout the whole game.


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

Some stadiums in Brazil.



Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro











Morumbi - São Paulo











Mineirão - Belo Horizonte











Arena da Baixada - Curitiba











All of those problems are going to be solved for the World Cup 2014


----------



## ChilenoFutbol (Apr 11, 2009)

the guy in the last pic is just like :ur fucking kidding me !!


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

ChilenoFutbol said:


> the guy in the last pic is just like :ur fucking kidding me !!


One wonders why he doesn't simply move! Unless of course the security are around checking seat numbers.


----------



## magic_johnson (Jun 20, 2009)

^^to solve the issue, couldn`t they just remove/not sell all of the restricted view seats?


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

:rofl: Classic thread!


----------



## AndreÇB (Jan 31, 2007)

magic_johnson said:


> ^^to solve the issue, couldn`t they just remove/not sell all of the restricted view seats?


They actually don't sell this seats... This stadium has a World Cup 2014 project, with these seats removed.


----------



## skiumah (Jul 30, 2009)

Metrodome in Minneapolis, MN, USA










There are many of these seats in the nose bleeds with pillars in the way.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

unbelievable!


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

They could always try to sell these seats to blind people.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

skiumah said:


> Metrodome in Minneapolis, MN, USA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dome does have about 1,300 obstructed or partially obstructed view seats back at the top, but apperently it could be a whole lot worse, like any of those Brazilian ones, especially Baixada, and its not ungodly cloustrophobic like the back esge of the east stand at Stamford Bridge.


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

The away section at the ADO Den Haag Stadion in The Netherlands:


----------



## Jolcia (Aug 6, 2009)

very good


----------



## Fallen (Apr 18, 2008)

This thread is fantastic! Some of the pictures are unbelievable :lol:
The best i've seen so far on SSC!

:cheers:


----------



## mihai_alex (May 3, 2008)

Quintana said:


> The away section at the ADO Den Haag Stadion in The Netherlands:


I don't think this belongs on this thread.


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

Zeno2 said:


> WBA :


Watching the West Brom vs Newcastle game the other day I think I noticed how they have actually taken these seats out in the recent updating of the stand with new seats.


----------



## jandeczentar (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't know if this is still true but about ten years ago Loftus Road (the home of Queens Park Rangers FC) had restricted views on as much as 13% of its 19,000 capcity. That's almost 2,500 seats. 875 of those had "diablical views" in the words of QPR's chairman at the time. I wish I could find some pictures of this...

That away supporters enclosure / jail cell from Poland is pretty funny...unless you're standing in it.


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

jandeczentar said:


> I don't know if this is still true but about ten years ago Loftus Road (the home of Queens Park Rangers FC) had restricted views on as much as 13% of its 19,000 capcity. That's almost 2,500 seats. 875 of those had "diablical views" in the words of QPR's chairman at the time. I wish I could find some pictures of this...


2.500 is a lot indeed but Loftus Road is still one of my all time favourite stadiums though.

This is the way Fullham defines and handles the problem of restricted view seats:

_*Restricted View Seats *
Did you know that any seat at Craven Cottage where the goal mouth is obscured by a fixed structure is classified as a 'restricted view' seat?
Did you also know that, like many other stadiums in the world, the Cottage has lots of roof-supporting poles, and therefore lots of 'restricted view' seats - more than *1500* in fact!

What you probably didn't know is that the view from the vast majority of these seats is excellent. As you can see from the pictures below or from our restricted view seat interactive page| , only a very small part of the pitch is obscured, and in many cases the view from some of the restricted view seats could be considered superior to 'full view' seats in the corners of the ground.

Due to their classification these are the last seats in the ground to sell, and in fact, we normally have a few restricted view seats available to buy on the day of the game, even for the biggest games of the season!

NOT ONLY DO YOU GET A GREAT VIEW FROM THESE SEATS, BUT THEY'RE ALSO CHEAPER THAN FULL VIEW SEATS SO THE COST OF YOUR FIRST PIE OR BEER IS ALMOST COVERED!

So don't be put off if you see the "SOLD OUT - EXCEPT FOR RESTRICTED VIEW SEATS" sign put up. This means you still have the opportunity to buy some great seats and be part of the incredible atmosphere that only a packed Craven Cottage can give.

Don't let the 2% stop you from seeing the other 98%!

Have a look at some of restricted view seats| in our interactive view page or see the photos below. _


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

Washington 










Quote 
_...The fan who bought this season ticket last year was apparently told by the team that "the corner of the end zone would be obstructed by a pillar." Cost for the season: $690/seat. (This year, the seats have been discounted to a mere $440/seat.)_


----------



## conner (Aug 15, 2009)

Zeno2 said:


> unknown :


Fenway Park in Boston.


----------



## mihai_alex (May 3, 2008)

CFR Cluj`s stadium,Romania,guest sector.


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)




----------



## NMAISTER007 (Oct 29, 2008)

^^:lol:


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Really, Redskins? That thing was built in the 90's, there's no excuse for those seats.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Bobby3 said:


> Really, Redskins? That thing was built in the 90's, there's no excuse for those seats.


Those seats weren't there when they built it, they were added afterward.


----------



## nandofutbolero (Aug 7, 2008)

wow I like this thread really interesting watching the poor views of sports arenas around the world probably the first in the list is the one of brazil the guy sittting on the red chairs the second probably the one were the redskins play and the third the one from romania with all those craky fences I don't know you people there are so many that can be ranked as the worst poor views............ again I find this thread interesting thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Quintana said:


> They could always try to sell these seats to blind people.


Guess what? Actually when Sporting Lisbon (my team) stadium was finished they realised (yeah they realise that in the end of construction) that some places are behind the screens...and they talk about give that seats to blind people associations.
The stadium lost 1600 seats with this XXI century error:bash:

And in Benfica´s stadium they made some places where you can´t stand up.

In both stadium they closed that seats places.
Can´t find any pics


----------



## darkhorse09 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Chicago Soldier Field*

Seating from this side (left top side) of the stadium seems to block views from the field.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Doesn't seem to obstruct the view (it might catch the corner when in soccer mode) but it definitely feels like your on the outside looking in.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

http://www.obstructedseats.org/


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

en1044 said:


> Those seats weren't there when they built it, they were added afterward.


That kinda makes it worse, especially if they're selling season tickets for those seats for _just_ $440.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Andre_idol said:


> And in Benfica´s stadium they made some places where you can´t stand up.
> 
> In both stadium they closed that seats places.
> Can´t find any pics


Actually, Benfica never intended to have seats there. It was all just a photo taken by some guys during construction:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Aka


----------



## m1234 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Melankolic (Dec 27, 2006)

JacYk said:


> *Fotki z dn.11.09.2009r.*


Szczecin/Stettin Poland. Cheapest seats are behind the tunnel


----------



## Gurrajas (May 13, 2009)

http://www.aftonbladet.se/sportbladet/sportchansen/article6004032.ab#

This is a swedish tabloid. From the pictures they have i think they were inspired by this thread


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

Yankee Stadium :


















Cowboys Stadium :









Harvard (Boston) :


----------



## Pher (Mar 21, 2009)

believe me or not, but that's a guest stand in the polish Ekstraklasa team (Piast Gliwice)...










Thanks god, that right now pretty every polish stadium of team playing in ekstraklasa by ~2011 will be for ~20k-50k seats and with the highest standards, and something like that will be (is being) demolished


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Heh, the Harvard ones are ugly but it's an ancient stadium in terms of being used for modern sport -- plus it's timeless. The Yankees and Cowboys spent over a billion dollars this year and have obstructed views, disgusting, especially considering they brand themselves as the creme-de-la-creme.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow some ridiculous stuff here, what's the purpose of this thing actually?


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

double post sorry


----------



## herb21 (Aug 12, 2008)

*ODI stadium Mmabatho South Africa*
It has a capacity of 60000 (all seater) , Ive never been there but I imagine that you must get a sore neck at football games, from the little information ive found about its construction (correct me if im wrong) this is a legegacy of apartheid era construction for black people. In case you were wondering it wont be used in next years world cup :lol:


----------



## Pher (Mar 21, 2009)

20 of the most weird stadiums in the world  enjoy!


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

Cowboys Stadium is "the best"It's the most expenisive stadium in the world and they build a stadium with seats where you can see only 1/4 of the field.It's waste of money.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Pher said:


> 20 of the most weird stadiums in the world  enjoy!


Nice vid!
Probably fits better in this thread though:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=442221


----------



## danVan (May 16, 2007)




----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

danVan said:


>


what stadium is this?


----------



## danVan (May 16, 2007)

JYDA said:


> what stadium is this?


Territorio santos modelo in mexico, it will open in two weeks.


I can understand that places like fenway park have poor vies, but i can't understand why new multi-million dolar stadiums such as yankee or cowboys stadium have poor views.


----------



## Alan21LP (Aug 20, 2009)

^^

The stadium is Estadio Corona, Territorio Santos Modelo is the whole complex.


----------



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow, some of those new American stadiums surprose me. How can something that expensive have such obvious design floors?


----------



## marionthebarberian (Nov 3, 2009)

Those seats in Cowboys Stadium are not sold for games.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Benn said:


> The back few rows at FedEx are really criminal, and I am surprised by the lower level at Citi Field having columns cut of views.


People know what they're getting into when they buy those seats. They don't give them to regular STHs. Usually they have a special day where people walk through the stadium with the option of buying those seats at EXTREMELY discounted prices. Bad seats, yes, but not necessarily criminal. Some of the seats actually have pretty good views, but are still cheap.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

I know they are cheap, and some other teams like the Vikings do something similar with the obstructed views at the back of the Metrodome's upper deck (its like $15 for any game, and for the most part the obstructions aren't awful but there some that are).

But either way the seats shown have to be the worst in the NFL, missing the better part of one endzone from a large column and the second level coming over low enough that some passes would leave your view. San Fran has some bad ones, but its from the 60s, when a building is like 12 years old and in this sort of league I find that completely unacceptable.


----------



## MrYoung (Mar 4, 2008)

I just came across this seating plan of Anfield. After you select a stand you can view restricted view seats by clicking on the green "Restricted view seats" in the bottom right corner. It shows the view from all restricted views, which seats are affected and a description of what restricts the view.

Atleast theyre being honest about it....

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/tickets/anfield-seating-plan


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ Flipping heck! Some of the views really are a complete joke! hno:


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

RMB2007 said:


> ^^ Flipping heck! Some of the views really are a complete joke! hno:


In fairness the last three are taken from the main stand which was built in the seventies so its showing its age for a reason. The one at the anfield road end is a bit of a joke but I assume the only way to hold the second tier up was by using pillars given the tight squeeze at the back of the stand


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

gavstar00 said:


> In fairness the last three are taken from the main stand which was built in the seventies so its showing its age for a reason. The one at the anfield road end is a bit of a joke but I assume the only way to hold the second tier up was by using pillars given the tight squeeze at the back of the stand


As it happens it's not the pillars that are bad at that end, it's that the tier above is so low over the lower tier seats. If you are in the back rows and the people in front stand up (as they invariably do when their team is on the attack) then it's not actually possible to see the far half of the pitch if you stand as well (and if you don't stand you view will be blocked by people in front of you)


----------



## chrisbramley85 (Oct 14, 2010)

with reference to the restricted views at harvard...










those columns run along the back of the stadium BEHIND the thousands of seats on offer so if you're too stupid to not stand there then quite frankly you deserve a shite view.

beautiful stadium tho is harvard.

some quality pics on here aswell!! had a right laugh reading this thread and eating my super noodles at work today!!


----------



## Tom Hughes (May 14, 2007)

gavstar00 said:


> In fairness the last three are taken from the main stand which was built in the seventies so its showing its age for a reason. The one at the anfield road end is a bit of a joke but I assume the only way to hold the second tier up was by using pillars given the tight squeeze at the back of the stand


The joke is that the upper tier was not supported by pillars at all until Celtic fans had the temerity to jump up and down in unison, nearly bringing the lot down. This was Liverpool's first attempt at building a true double-decker..... failing miserably. Now that land is cleared behind, I see no reason why they couldn't start again, and do it properly increasing capacity substantially at the same time.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Tom Hughes said:


> The joke is that the upper tier was not supported by pillars at all until Celtic fans had the temerity to jump up and down in unison, nearly bringing the lot down. This was Liverpool's first attempt at building a true double-decker..... failing miserably. Now that land is cleared behind, I see no reason why they couldn't start again, and do it properly increasing capacity substantially at the same time.


They have no money. If they did then they would go ahead with plans to build stanley park (http://www.worldstadiums.com/stadiu...tures/future_stadiums/liverpool_stanley.shtml)


----------



## MrYoung (Mar 4, 2008)

Time to bring this topic back with this shocker from Stamford Bridge, taken from the back row of the Matthew Harding Stand. Picture taken standing up of course, but still shocking.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNzBcwkAWyY


----------



## MeerkatCity (Aug 21, 2008)

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y247/tenement/IMG_0001.jpg

heres one from celtic park, glasgow. its the same at the opposite side of the stand


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

MeerkatCity said:


> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y247/tenement/IMG_0001.jpg
> 
> heres one from celtic park, glasgow. its the same at the opposite side of the stand


Is that actually from a seat, or just the walkway?


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

Alberto J. Armando Stadium - "LA BOMBONERA" - Argentina


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

How often do they have to replace the ball because it was impaled on the barbed wire?


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Juventus is about to get some cables in the way of some spectators...


----------



## George Lutz (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

George Lutz said:


>


They should have made these pillars in a transparent material like plexiglass ...


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

Zeno2 said:


> They should have made these pillars in a transparent material *like plexiglass* ...


...or toilet paper. :lol: 
How much would a "plexiglass" pillar hold? 10 kilos?


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't know if this has been posted before, but there is a stadium in Piatra Neamt, Romania, where constructors have given the phrase _"how NOT to build a stadium"_ a whole different new meaning. :lol: 
There are extension works going on right now (to raise the capacity of the stadium to 21.000 seats), which include also this stand, which will have a roof... not without pillars, not with one line of pillars, BUT WITH TWO LINES OF PILLARS !!! :bash::bash: The view in that stand will be just superb! :lol: The stadium will have 2.500 seats more, but the number of spectators really "seeing" the game will be the same. :lol: 
Not to mention, that this stadium was already famous for having two pillars supporting the lights *IN FRONT* of one stand!! (see pic. below)...the stand behind them was added after the pillars were in place. hno: (the old stadium was U shaped)
*
How the stadium looked like...*









*Plans for the new extended stand...*


emilul said:


>


*Works progressing...*


















*And the two pillars supporting the lights..*.:nuts:


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't get why they couldn't put the pillars supporting the lights behind the stands....


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

That is just wrong.


----------



## andretanure (Jun 20, 2012)

Independência stadium



















but nobody in Brazil watches the game sitting, so it's not a real problem haha


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

seems like it would have been easier to remove all the seats in the upper deck and turn it into a terrace with some staircases / ramps at the ends instead of those terrible stairs.


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

Anfield is unfortunately full of awkward seating arrangements.


----------



## b5254 (Nov 20, 2010)

Råsunda Football Stadium - Sweden. 


























































:nuts: :lol:


----------



## -james- (Aug 22, 2007)

canarywondergod said:


> Anfield is unfortunately full of awkward seating arrangements.


I was in one of the corners at Anfield as an away fan.


----------



## arungx (Jan 15, 2007)

*Yeah,*










www.sercan.de said:


> Dortmund
> Ok, you can see the pitch. But its not very comfortable.


----------



## arungx (Jan 15, 2007)

stade de velodrome, Marseille- The pathetic stadium Ever built!


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

arungx said:


>



The corners in Dortmund are crap, expensive tickets, poor view.....


----------



## arungx (Jan 15, 2007)

*Truely Pathetic!*

But nobody mention Stade Vélodrome- Pathetic ever built!




GEwinnen said:


> The corners in Dortmund are crap, expensive tickets, poor view.....


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

GEwinnen said:


> The corners in Dortmund are crap, expensive tickets, poor view.....


It doesn't look like you ever actually get those views though, unless you were lying down, which would be an odd way to watch the game.


I you want poor value then the away end at Anfield is certainly the place. Normal tickets £44. Tickets marked "severely restricted view"....£41.


----------



## ObiUbamba (Jan 19, 2013)

Olympic Stadium in Stockholm


----------



## burroughsmvp (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## rafaelpvrBR (Jan 20, 2013)

Arena da Baixada - Curitiba - Brazil



















Fortunately all these towers are now gone, for World Cup all seats will have a perfect view


----------



## C F Looprevil (Jul 14, 2012)

-james- said:


> I was in one of the corners at Anfield as an away fan.


What's up with that for a view? You need to put your glasses on though!


----------



## Nikola10 (Oct 3, 2011)

that the best view everrrrr


----------



## rafark (May 6, 2011)

en1044 said:


> Those seats weren't there when they built it, they were added afterward.


That's even worst!


----------



## Encinal (Oct 9, 2002)

The Oakland Coliseum's Mount Davis has to be included here:


View from Mount Davis by skew-t, on Flickr

The upper deck seats are covered with tarps for baseball now, but the view isn't much better further down:


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

Great American Ballpark - Cincinnati, OH
top of right field stands.
left field and scoreboard obstructed.


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

Olympiastadion - Munich, Germany


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

And I paid €70 for that view in Amsterdam quite recently:


Restricted View par flierfy, bei ipernity

If these screen were just cleaned from time to time ...


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

FC Vozdovac Stadium










pic by clashbgd


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

^^
:bash::bash: EPIC !!!!


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Loftus Road*


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

From @bbc5live:












> In his battle against stadium pillars, here is Mark Chapman's view of the action at Selhurst Park


https://twitter.com/bbc5live


----------



## ddstr (Sep 12, 2013)

bolg said:


> How old is it? I'm guessing it originally wasn't designed for sitting.


it used to be terraces converted to seating.
but after this season they are gonna build 2 new stands.


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

delija90 said:


> FC Vozdovac Stadium
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess the columns are such thick because of the roof suporting the light towers. A bad solution, IMO. It would be better just to put high light towers in the corners.



flierfly said:


> And I paid €70 for that view in Amsterdam quite recently:


Wow...really? They warned you about the view? It has to be very frustrating to expend 70€ and get that seat in exchange. Also, I don't see why they need that separator. What do you think about the Amsterdam Arena in terms of comfort and functionality?


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Arena das Dunas, Natal, WC2014


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

^^that's unfortunate but at least those are only temporary seats.


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

mckeenan said:


> I guess the columns are such thick because of the roof suporting the light towers. A bad solution, IMO. It would be better just to put high light towers in the corners.


Well, problem is that there is no corners


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Loftus Road*

@Tomlin97:










https://twitter.com/Tomlin97

‏@alexspinkmirror:










https://twitter.com/alexspinkmirror


----------



## SteveCourty (Mar 14, 2013)

How much do they charge for that second one? I've been to loftus road when Swindon beat them in the cup last year but luckily my view was good. Hotdogs are the best I've had in any ground


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

SteveCourty said:


> How much do they charge for that second one? I've been to loftus road when Swindon beat them in the cup last year but luckily my view was good. Hotdogs are the best I've had in any ground


Second one was taken from the press area.


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

RMB2007 said:


> *Loftus Road*
> 
> @alexspinkmirror:
> 
> ...


He will looks to supporters to know if there's goal or not


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ohio Stadium

From andrewlorenzlong on Flickr:










https://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewlong/

White Hart Lane (away end). From @nufcsean:










https://twitter.com/nufcsean


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Surely that last one is from somebody standing up or holding the camera above his head? Look how high above the heads in front the view is.


----------



## SteveCourty (Mar 14, 2013)

CharlieP said:


> Surely that last one is from somebody standing up or holding the camera above his head? Look how high above the heads in front the view is.


 stand looks quite steep though


----------



## FCZZ (Feb 5, 2008)

My view in the away section in the Adelaarshorst of the Go Ahead Eagles in Deventer, the Netherlands:










I visit a lot of awaydays with my club PEC Zwolle and have seen all the stadiums in the Netherlands, but this away section in Deventer is a shame for the Dutch football. I am 1.94m tall (6,4 feet) and had to stand with my nose against the glass to see something. The rows behind me were full.

The Amsterdam Arena has a good view if you dont stand near the glass:










FC Dordrecht has a restricted view (without the supporters :nuts but this is oldschool what we like in the Netherlands:


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

Lumbergo said:


> ^^that's unfortunate but at least those are only temporary seats.


NO! thas is totally unforgiveable. It is a WORLD CUP... It is a new stadium. FIFA should forbid these kind of seat placement. It's not a few dozens of seats per stadium that will affect their profits!

:bash::bash::bash:hno:hno:


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

@FletchAndSav: 












> A Bolton fan paid £25 for this seat at Blackpool on Saturday!


https://twitter.com/FletchAndSav


----------

